# Will a .22 LR be sufficient for coyote hunting?



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

I have a .22 LR and found some 60 grain bullets. Not sure if this will be good enough or not?

I also have a smooth bore 12 ga, rifled 12 ga, and 7mm rem mag. 

Never been coyote hunting, but I want to go and curious on the best choice out of what I have available.

Recommendations are welcomed.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Imo a 22lr is not sufficient for coyote hunting (i've seen a few hit with'em)Out of the guns you listed,the 12ga with #4 buck would be the best choice.For night hunting (can't use buck-shot)try to find some lead shot in BBB,T or F.If you can't find any, then hevi-shots "dead coyote" load would be the next best choice.Do NOT use the big steel shot water-fowl loads,they do not work well on coyotes.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Leave the 22 at home! Not enough gun... Get some good yote loads for the 12 gauge. The 7 mag will work for sure, but I wouldnt use that. ( I have one too in a Weatherby) Thats too much gun. My gun of choice for yotes is my AR-15 in the 223 cal... With a big leupold scope on it.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!


----------



## Bountyhunter (Oct 8, 2008)

I just had a thread on this recently. The exact words were ".22 LR for coyote?" A lot said no and a few said yes. I came to the conclusion that it depends on you. 

With some confidence it can be done. It would truly be a challenge. I have come to the conclusion that well placed head shots will do it. The 22 LR is underated and so are head shots.

Unfortunatly, I cannot tell you this from experience. Have any of you ever tried this yourself?


----------



## Bountyhunter (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh, I didn't realize you were just starting. I guess I would not recommend a beginner using a 22LR. Use somthing bigger. Get to know the coyotes first.

PS: If your 60 grains are subsonic, I wouldn't try it.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Bountyhunter said:


> I just had a thread on this recently. The exact words were ".22 LR for coyote?" A lot said no and a few said yes. I came to the conclusion that it depends on you.
> 
> With some confidence it can be done. It would truly be a challenge. I have come to the conclusion that well placed head shots will do it. The 22 LR is underated and so are head shots.
> 
> Unfortunatly, I cannot tell you this from experience. Have any of you ever tried this yourself?


When I hear people talking about taking head-shots,really makes me wonder how many coyotes they've called in/taken.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Not to brag, but what the heck. I consider myself to be nearly surgical with the smaller calibers, .223 on down. That being said, I would not use a .22lr for a yote even knowing my limitations. I would go with a .22 WMR or better. If you plan to make a habit of hunting yotes, this may be the perfect time for you to invest in a gun for just such a purpose. You can never have to many reasons to buy another gun!

Shoot straight and post pics when ya get something!


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

I will agree the 22LR is tiny, but mighty. If I hunt after dark I use my 17HMR. The little 17 out preforms the 22LR hands down. I still however feel the 17 is still a little to light of a gun for yotes. I agree with Snareman #4 Buck in your 12 is your best bet. I have also used Nitro Mags in a #2 shot, 3" shell for yotes.


----------



## hemry1982 (Aug 12, 2009)

my uncle uses a .17 he has some good and some bad with it he chased a yote for a mile the next day hit her in front of the shoulder had 2 shoot her again. u have to hit them in the head imo witha a 17 or a 22 fro them to be a good kill cause a yote can take it im sure it will kill them but not right away if its not a head shot thats just my opinon u will get a nillion different answers i am sure so its really what u think 22-250 or a 223 are teh way to go 4 sure even 243 i use a 270 cause im not going to go buy a new gun lol ill be using a shot gun at night, but of coarse if it s moving u aren't going to hit it in the head inless u are a sniper


----------



## steel.head (Jan 28, 2010)

I've gotta ruger 10/22 and im not so confident shooting a yote with that. If i do, i use the cci velocitors(40grains), i find these to pack a little more punch than the other 22lr ammo out there. If you are going to hunt them, imo i would go right between the eyes  . GOOD LUCK
http://www.cci-ammunition.com/products/detail.aspx?use=2&loadNo=0047


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

This was a very interesting read shared by another member, on another thread here on MS and should shed some light on the 22.

http://www.snipershide.com/forum/ubb...1539252&page=1


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

kingfishcam said:


> This was a very interesting read shared by another member, on another thread here on MS and should shed some light on the 22.
> 
> http://www.snipershide.com/forum/ubb...1539252&page=1


I couldn't get that link to work, but I am interested in reading the article. Could you try posting another link or another way to get to the article?


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.snipershide.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1539252&page=1

Try this?


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Very interesting read!


----------

